# Wichtige Frage: Zusätzliche IP-Adressen in Debian lenny konfigurien?



## rihocu2 (21. Feb. 2009)

hi. habe wie eig. jeder der bei hetzner einen server hat ein paar ip adressen, nun frage ich mich aber wie ich die in debian lenny hinzuguefuen kann? 

dnake sehr!!


----------



## Till (21. Feb. 2009)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_debian_sarge_p3

das ist bei lenny noch genauso.


----------



## planet_fox (21. Feb. 2009)

Hetzner hat eine gutes WIki siehe wiki.hetzner.de


----------



## rihocu2 (21. Feb. 2009)

Danke an beide, läuft  ist ja leichter als gedacht..


----------

